# Self-made slate cave



## FungusTrooper (Jul 8, 2013)

So a while ago I picked up some damaged slate tiles from Lowes for like.. $2 or something.

Yesterday, finally, we smashed them up and attempted to make something out of them. We have a 10 gal that we are hardscaping and replanting, and decided to make a little cave for whatever we put in there.

Here's some of the slate, smashed up:









And here's the resulting cave:

























We used PetCo Aquarium Silicone to glue it together, and after letting it dry for 24 hours we're now soaking it for a week before we do anything with it.

So, yeah, that's about it. Just thought it was a neat little cave.


----------



## leeransetton (Aug 11, 2013)

That little cave looks great!


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

Really nice cave! Cheap project to do! Just watch out for really sharp edges if you're gonna have fish


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice job, looks really good. I bet it's going to look awesome in your tank.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice! Have you seen mine in my 55g??

Also, $2 for broken pieces!?! Its 1.25 a square foot here at lowes!?!

I also have sharp edges on mine with no problems yet, even my blind black moor hasnt cut himself


-edit-
Not trying to steal the thread but figured i could add mine too?? Let me know if you want it taken down

Planning/breaking










Final


----------



## maximusprime (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice! I did the same thing in my moss tank

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------

